# Alignment



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe I have read within the forum that there is no ability to adjust the camber either front or rear on the Cruze from the factory, is this correct? I am assuming that there are only provisions for changing the front toe, and possibly the back toe only?


----------

